# Whitebeard vs. Akainu (rematch)



## trance (May 18, 2014)

Let's see how the fight would've played out *if* Whitebeard didn't sneak attack Akainu. 

Same scenario. Whitebeard is heavily injured and sick and Akainu has just killed Ace. However, instead of coming up behind him, he's coming directly at him and let's say he's 10 meters away before Akainu spots him. What happens next? 

For the sake of this debate, no one will interfere in their fight.


----------



## Lawliet (May 18, 2014)

Whitebeard would still win mainly because he is willing to sacrifice his life in the process of defeating Akainu while Akainu on the other hand is not willing to sacrifice his life, therefore he will be careful while fighting. WB doesn't give a shit anymore at that point, he can have better openings to attack that way.


----------



## NO (May 18, 2014)

Are you implying that this fight was unfair because he hit him from behind (which was stupid in the first place - turning your back and not paying attention when the strongest man in the world is behind you) and not unfair that Akainu not only fought against a sick, injured Whitebeard but also manipulated his own subordinate to stab him in the back?

Either way, I have no idea how it would've turned out, but Whitebeard's last punch was an emotional one - stronger than his previous ones and intended to finish Akainu where he stood, compounding all the earlier damage that was caused to Akainu. You might as well have asked for a completely fair match instead of restructuring the fight to avoid one unfair mishap for Akainu.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 18, 2014)

Akainu was able to tear off half of Whitebeard's face even after getting ambushed, a little closer to the left, and he would have taken Whitebeard's whole head. Put them in a scenario where Akainu knows that Whitebeard is coming and I see Whitebeard coming off worse than he did in the manga.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 18, 2014)

Whitebeard wins, again, with High difficulty. Seriously, no Yonkou level fighter is defeating an Admiral class fighter below High difficulty.


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> You might as well have asked for a completely fair match instead of restructuring the fight to avoid one unfair mishap for Akainu.



I'm trying to prove a point.


----------



## Shanks (May 18, 2014)

This just means that they will trade blows for blows. So instead of WB losing just half of his head, he’ll probably get magma first to the body while doing the exact same damage he did to Akainu.

With an extra hole in WB’s body, he will still go on to fodderise Teach and die the say way he did.


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Let's see how the fight would've played out *if* Whitebeard didn't sneak attack Akainu.
> 
> Same scenario. Whitebeard is heavily injured and sick and Akainu has just killed Ace. However, instead of coming up behind him, he's coming directly at him and let's say he's 10 meters away before Akainu spots him. What happens next?
> 
> For the sake of this debate, no one will interfere in their fight.



It depends on how Akainu approaches the fight. 

If  Akainu took him head on Akainu would have ended up in the ground again. 

If he played it smart he could keep his distance firing some serious attacks at whitebeard he could slowly wear him down until Whitebeard gets another heart attack and would be the best time for akainu to deal his killing blow.


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> This just means that they will trade blows for blows. So instead of WB losing just half of his head, he’ll probably get magma first to the body while doing the exact same damage he did to Akainu.



And who's to say that Whitebeard will be able to properly land successful hits on an attentive Akainu? So, most people can accept that Akainu is on par with a more fresh Whitebeard but automatically say he gets beaten down by a near dead one even while he's paying attention?


----------



## Shanks (May 18, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> And who's to say that Whitebeard will be able to properly land successful hits on an attentive Akainu? So, most people can accept that Akainu is on par with a more fresh Whitebeard but automatically say he gets beaten down by a near dead one even while he's paying attention?



He was attentive enough to take out half of WB's face, but risking being open to another attack, which this same attentive Akainu got an island spliter from point blank, no? When did I say he was beaten down? I say they will trade blows for blows.


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> He was attentive enough to take out half of WB's face, but risking being open to another attack, which this same attentive Akainu got an island spliter from point blank, no?



Yes, that's when he was forced to go into melee range with Whitebeard because Whitebeard sneak attacked him. From what has been shown, Whitebeard is the superior melee fighter. However, even though he's still capable of tremendous damage output at a range, he gives Akainu more ground, more opportunities to counter his quakes instead of being forced to tank them. 

In MarineFord, Akainu entered into melee range with Whitebeard *once* and that was when he stopped Whitebeard's bisento with his foot. The next attack he throws, he's  away from Whitebeard. Even by the next chapter, he's . Could it be he recognized that Whitebeard is a stronger melee fighter than him? Possibly and in a ranged fight, his chances of being injured are much lower. 



> When did I say he was beaten down? *I say they will trade blows for blows*.



They did trade blows and neither gained the edge.



Canute87 said:


> It depends on how Akainu approaches the fight.
> 
> If  Akainu took him head on Akainu would have ended up in the ground again.
> 
> If he played it smart he could keep his distance firing some serious attacks at whitebeard he could slowly wear him down until Whitebeard gets another heart attack and would be the best time for akainu to deal his killing blow.



Thank you, Canute, for your logical input.


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2014)

Going with Whitebeard extreme diff.

He's a tank and has insane amounts of damage output. He will be near death at the end of it, even more so then he was before, barely able to move but I think those two factors will edge the victory out in his favor.


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2014)

But then again Whitebeard could also play it smart too and fake one getting akainu close to him but I don't think he'd resort to trickery.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 18, 2014)

White-beard charges like a retard smacks Akainu, while Akainu hits him with a Megiou. White beard hits Akainu again but this time he gets back up cause he did not get sneak attacked and hit in the back of the head.

He then Does a Double Dai Funka erasing WHite-beard from existence


----------



## Shanks (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Yes, that's when he was forced to go into melee range with Whitebeard because Whitebeard sneak attacked him. From what has been shown, Whitebeard is the superior melee fighter. However, even though he's still capable of tremendous damage output at a range, he gives Akainu more ground, more opportunities to counter his quakes instead of being forced to tank them.
> 
> In MarineFord, Akainu entered into melee range with Whitebeard *once* and that was when he stopped Whitebeard's bisento with his foot. The next attack he throws, he's  away from Whitebeard. Even by the next chapter, he's . Could it be he recognized that Whitebeard is a stronger melee fighter than him? Possibly and in a ranged fight, his chances of being injured are much lower.



What the heck are you talking about? You're the one who made this thread and want to redo the scenario with only 10 meters apart and they would of course have the same mindset and launched similar attacks on each other at that time. WB was willing to go all out and trade blows for blows and Akainu made the decision to aim for and take WB's face and in the same situation he will do the same thing, therefore this fight is no longer a normal fight, but exactly the same fight and mindset they are in. 

Akainu wasn't foreced into a melee attack. He could have run off instead of counter attack, but the chooses to counter instead. If you were to put the same WB and same Akainu with a different mindset, then maybe the situation will be different, but as it stands right now, WB will risk taking a blow just so he can deliver a stronger blow back, which Akainu also made the decision to attack head on with the risk of getting hit with a counter attack.


----------



## trance (May 19, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Akainu wasn't foreced into a melee attack. He could have run off instead of counter attack, but the chooses to counter instead. If you were to put the same WB and same Akainu with a different mindset, then maybe the situation will be different, but as it stands right now, WB will risk taking a blow just so he can deliver a stronger blow back, which Akainu also made the decision to attack head on with the risk of getting hit with a counter attack.



When Whitebeard snuck up on him, what the hell did you expect Akainu to do in that situation? Get up, run back a few meters then launch an attack? No. First of all, it's likely he couldn't have escaped from being in melee range with Whitebeard at the time since it's extremely possible Whitebeard wouldn't have let him escape if he could help it.


----------



## Shanks (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> When Whitebeard snuck up on him, what the hell did you expect Akainu to do in that situation? Get up, run back a few meters then launch an attack? No. First of all, it's likely he couldn't have escaped from being in melee range with Whitebeard at the time since it's extremely possible Whitebeard wouldn't have let him escape if he could help it.



He had no choice on the first attack, but had a choice during the second attack. He has enough energy and time to counter, therefore he should have enough to create distance if he chose to do so, but instead he went for WB's head, therefore causing him to get defeated with the final island splitter.

Look, if you feel that Akainu should create some distances to drain WB's stamina further and continue to wait for WB to keep loosing blood or wait for another heart attack, then you should have just have Akainu in character, however in this scenario, both was willing to fight to the end and was willing to trade blow for blow, therefore Akainu will still be buried alive with 2 quake punches and Akainu can land 2 hits instead of one.


----------



## trance (May 19, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> He had no choice on the first attack, but had a choice during the second attack. He has enough energy and time to counter, therefore he should have enough to create distance if he chose to do so, but instead he went for WB's head, therefore causing him to get defeated with the final island splitter.
> 
> Look, if you feel that Akainu should create some distances to drain WB's stamina further and continue to wait for WB to keep loosing blood or wait for another heart attack, then you should have just have Akainu in character, however in this scenario, both was willing to fight to the end and was willing to trade blow for blow, therefore Akainu will still be buried alive with 2 quake punches and Akainu can land 2 hits instead of one.



So, are you admitting that it was due to CIS that Akainu lost?


----------



## Shanks (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> So, are you admitting that it was due to CIS that Akainu lost?



No. When two characters fight, there's lots of factor that take into consideration to determining the outcome of the battle and one of which is their decision making process based on knowledge and mindset at that time. With late MF mindset, the outcome is 2 blows for 2 blows IMO, however with different mindset the outcome will be different, but not necessarily better.

The only way I see Akainu winning is if he runs off for a couple hours and continue to let WB lose blood and stamina before intercepting in an all out fight.


----------



## trance (May 19, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> No. When two characters fight, there's lots of factor that take into consideration to determining the outcome of the battle and one of which is their decision making process based on knowledge and mindset at that time. With late MF mindset, the outcome is 2 blows for 2 blows IMO, however with different mindset the outcome will be different, but not necessarily better.
> 
> *The only way I see Akainu winning is if he runs off for a couple hours and continue to let WB lose blood and stamina before intercepting in an all out fight*.



Or just keep his distance and outlast Whitebeard.


----------



## Giocatser (May 19, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Whitebeard would still win mainly because he is willing to sacrifice his life in the process of defeating Akainu while Akainu on the other hand is not willing to sacrifice his life, therefore he will be careful while fighting. WB doesn't give a shit anymore at that point, he can have better openings to attack that way.




I think it's a very good point.

In spite of this, Akainu wins high diff, not even extreme diff. The Red Dog is absolutly deadly, specially once he already has smelled blood of his victim. 

The only question would be: how long Whitebeard could withstand?


----------



## White (May 19, 2014)

Whitebeard wins.


----------



## randomsurfer (May 19, 2014)

I think WG was being careless when he fought Akainu because Ace was killed. As a result he became too angry to fight cautiously. Otherwise, his battle with Akainu would take several hours to finish. The battle between admirals took days to finish.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 19, 2014)

randomsurfer said:


> I think WG was being careless when he fought Akainu because Ace was killed. As a result he became too angry to fight cautiously. Otherwise, *his battle with Akainu would take several hours to finish.* The battle between admirals took days to finish.


The odds of a fight between Whitebeard in that condition (guts melted, full of bullets and swords, heart attacks, etc) and a fresh Admiral lasting a few hours are absolutely zero.


----------



## Gervin (May 19, 2014)

Watch the anime if you wanna see how this scenario would play out .  One of the most ridiculous filler fights in the series.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 19, 2014)

Gervin said:


> Watch the anime if you wanna see how this scenario would play out .  One of the most ridiculous filler fights in the series.


That was nothing compared to Blackbeard gaining a fucking edge over Whitebeard.


----------



## Orca (May 19, 2014)

Gonna go with Akainu here.


----------



## Gervin (May 19, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> That was nothing compared to Blackbeard gaining a fucking edge over Whitebeard.



Perhaps not, but Akainu going all Power Rangers-style ninja fighting on Whitebeard followed by WB tossing Akainu 100 feet into the air then using him as batting practice still ranks right up there.


----------



## randomsurfer (May 19, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> The odds of a fight between Whitebeard in that condition (guts melted, full of bullets and swords, heart attacks, etc) and a fresh Admiral lasting a few hours are absolutely zero.



Maybe that's one of the reason WB fought recklessly because he knew he doesn't have the time.


----------



## Lawliet (May 19, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> The odds of a fight between Whitebeard in that condition (guts melted, full of bullets and swords, heart attacks, etc) and a fresh Admiral lasting a few hours are absolutely zero.



I don't think you ever bothered reading his entire post. At least you didn't understand it.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 19, 2014)

Gervin said:


> Perhaps not, but Akainu going all Power Rangers-style ninja fighting on Whitebeard followed by WB tossing Akainu 100 feet into the air then using him as batting practice still ranks right up there.


I can agree to that.


oOLawlietOo said:


> I don't think you ever bothered reading his entire post. At least you didn't understand it.


I did read his post. Whitebeard throwing caution to the wind because he was bloodlusted makes sense. However, Whitebeard in that condition would not have been able to fight a fresh Admiral for a few more hours, more like a couple of minutes.


----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

Gervin said:


> Watch the anime if you wanna see how this scenario would play out .  One of the most ridiculous filler fights in the series.



And that's why the anime is never a substitute for the manga, at least with One Piece.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

randomsurfer said:


> I think WG was being careless when he fought Akainu because Ace was killed. As a result he became too angry to fight cautiously. Otherwise, his battle with Akainu would take several hours to finish. The battle between admirals took days to finish.



Whitebeard was getting a heart attack every  20 mins.  Akainu would have definitely gotten that opportunity to punch another hole in him.  Whitebeard was getting worse and worse.


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2014)

^ I though he only had the heart attack once during the war?


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> ^ I though he only had the heart attack once during the war?



He had it twice.  First time when Akainu pooped him and the second one where he was trying to do a haki blast to stop the executioners.

The more whitebeard pushed himself it would surely trigger another.

Akainu just needs to hold him off for a little while.  

And lets fact facts here this is a man who was fighting for ten fucking days son,  

He can't keep Whitebeard at a distance for half an hour?  Pssssssh.


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2014)

So essentially the only way Akainu could win is buy time huh? Replace Akainu with Law and Law might be able to do a better job, I think.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> So essentially the only way Akainu could win is buy time huh? Replace Akainu with Law and Law might be able to do a better job, I think.



No, Reason being akainu has the strength to actually keep whitebeard away from him.  Law would get tired too fast because he's have to use the shit out of his powers and it was hard enough for him dealing with fuji's meteors much less whitebeard's quakes.


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> No, Reason being akainu has the strength to actually keep whitebeard away from him.  Law would get tired too fast because he's have to use the shit out of his powers and it was hard enough for him dealing with fuji's meteors much less whitebeard's quakes.



Law can run like a beast and teleport even faster. He spent quite a long time to hold off two top tiers. I don't think he will have too issues evading WB for a few hours and wait for WB to go unconcious due to losing blood and then come in for the kill.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Law can run like a beast and teleport even faster. He spent quite a long time to hold off two top tiers. I don't think he will have too issues evading WB for a few hours and wait for WB to go unconcious due to losing blood and then come in for the kill.



Fujitora was playing with him,  this is far different from a bloodlusted whitebeard, and there's is still the issue of him being unable to use his powers for a prolonged period of time because of the effect it has on his stamina.

Law's DF significantly drains his stamina.


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2014)

Point is, he did used his DF for that long against two top tiers. So stamina isn't an issue here. Fuji & Dofla was casual, but they were definately serious.

If you believe that Law can't teleport and dodge quake from a long distance, that's your choice. I believe he can.

Point being, anyone we can evade fast enough could win in his situation.


----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

> Fuji & Dofla was casual, but they were definately serious.



 

At best, Doffy was semi serious. Issho was casual, though. No doubt about that.


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2014)

When we have countless meteors in the battlefield, shit was going down.


----------



## Shinthia (May 20, 2014)

WB make sure Akainu is dead this time.


----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> When we have *countless* meteors in the battlefield, shit was going down.



Countless, eh? 

I can count the number of meteors he summoned on one hand.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But then again Whitebeard could also play it smart too and fake one getting akainu close to him but I don't think he'd resort to trickery.





Canute87 said:


> He had it twice.  First time when Akainu pooped him and the second one where he was trying to do a haki blast to stop the executioners.
> 
> The more whitebeard pushed himself it would surely trigger another.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I'd have to agree. I don't think Whitebeard could trick him with a fake heart attack either, this is a fighter with at least 30 years of experience, and Akainu doesn't screw around in battle.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Point is, he did used his DF for that long against two top tiers. So stamina isn't an issue here. Fuji & Dofla was casual, but they were definately serious.
> 
> If you believe that Law can't teleport and dodge quake from a long distance, that's your choice. I believe he can.
> 
> Point being, anyone we can evade fast enough could win in his situation.



And whitebeard a man who is stronger than them both was bloodlusted.  It is still a vastly different scenario.

If Law got that far from him Whitebeard would just sink the island. 

You forget that is also on Akainu's plate?


----------



## Coruscation (May 20, 2014)

Whitebeard was in no condition to fight someone like an Admiral or Yonkou in an extended battle at the time seeing how he couldn't even fully dodge Akainu's only attack. He loses.


----------



## Shanks (May 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> And whitebeard a man who is stronger than them both was bloodlusted.  It is still a vastly different scenario.
> 
> If Law got that far from him Whitebeard would just sink the island.
> 
> You forget that is also on Akainu's plate?



It's not about strength in this case though. It's about whether WB is still fast enough and accurate enough to land hits on someone like Law at this condition. What law could do is keep teleporting from 1 side of the island to another before the qauke hits him. 

Sinking the island isn't an option in this case. Law can do what he did when saving sanji mutiple times and get to Sabaody. Akainu can probably use kenpo too.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> It's not about strength in this case though. It's about whether WB is still fast enough and accurate enough to land hits on someone like Law at this condition. What law could do is keep teleporting from 1 side of the island to another before the qauke hits him.
> 
> Sinking the island isn't an option in this case. Law can do what he did when saving sanji mutiple times and get to Sabaody. Akainu can probably use kenpo too.



OP drew up a scenario where the only thing that's different between what WOULD have transpired on marineford was that Akainu saw whitebeard coming. Whitebeard sinking the island was something that was going to happen if he was left unattended. 

What you suggest law do is nothing more than simply running away all together every time law avoids the quake it just ends up destroying part of marineford. 

Akainu on the other hand is forcing  WB to fight mid range because his powers can keep Whitebeard at  bay....in that state at the very least.

Protecting marineford was also part of Akainu's duty.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 20, 2014)

Think Sakazuki would take it in a clean fight with no dirty tricks at that moment. I'd speculate it to be on the lower scale of high difficulty. 

I think the moment when Saka-san pumped his chest full of magma back in the plaza was when Whitebeard lost his superiority over Sakazuki and most likely the other Admirals as well. That should have considerably weakened him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 20, 2014)

It will end up like the cliche trading blows that both hit the target but one is left standing and that would be WB . Not for long, though .


----------



## Magentabeard (May 20, 2014)

Whatever Akainu does Whitebeard just tanks it then hulk smashes Akainu to oblivion again. The raw power difference was clear.


----------



## randomsurfer (May 20, 2014)

How does Akainu keep WB at a distance? WB has shown the ability to quake away attacks and Akainu's lava shouldn't be any different. As for speed, the top tiers are shown to be about equal in combat speed.


----------



## Kings Disposition (May 21, 2014)

^He could probably do it by matching his quakes with magma attacks from a distance.


----------



## Sayonara (May 21, 2014)

I reckon Whitebeard wins the fight but at the cost of his life, near enough same conclusion from original fight. 

It was pure bloodlusted kamikaze assault , whitebeards last hurrah with that mind set I believe he would have knocked out or otherwise incapacitated (but not kill) Akainu. Akainu could pull away from the start to wear WB down but seeing WB in that condition I think he would have tried to stand his ground and put an end to this.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Think Sakazuki would take it in a clean fight with no dirty tricks at that moment. I'd speculate it to be on the lower scale of high difficulty.
> 
> I think the moment when Saka-san pumped his chest full of magma back in the plaza was when Whitebeard lost his superiority over Sakazuki and most likely the other Admirals as well. That should have considerably weakened him.







Magentabeard said:


> Whatever Akainu does Whitebeard just tanks it then hulk smashes Akainu to oblivion again. *The raw power difference was clear*.



Actually, it isn't. Sakazuki has already proven capable of halting Whitebeard's quakes with his magma.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 21, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Actually, it isn't. Sakazuki has already proven capable of halting Whitebeard's quakes with his magma.


How many (if any) of Akainu's attacks do you think Whitebeard could have taken in that condition? Considering that Akainu was able to tear half his brains out in one blow, I'd say not many.


----------



## Magentabeard (May 21, 2014)

Whitebeard was already dying of old age, it doesnt matter if Akainu lands a hit on him or not. Whitebeard has more than enough time to defeat him though.



Stαrkiller said:


> Actually, it isn't. Sakazuki has already proven capable of halting Whitebeard's quakes with his magma.



A  casual Whitebeard quake. He cant halt the quake that split the island in half.


----------



## Giocatser (May 21, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> How many (if any) of Akainu's attacks do you think Whitebeard could have taken in that condition? Considering that Akainu was able to tear half his brains out in one blow, I'd say not many.



As I said, Akainu is absolutly lethal. There would be no chance of survival for WB in that situation and, much less, in front of Sakazuki.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> A  casual Whitebeard quake.



Halted by a casual magma punch.



> He cant halt the quake that split the island in half.



With his body? No. With his magma? Very possible.


----------



## Shanks (May 21, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> OP drew up a scenario where the only thing that's different between what WOULD have transpired on marineford was that Akainu saw whitebeard coming. Whitebeard sinking the island was something that was going to happen if he was left unattended.
> 
> What you suggest law do is nothing more than simply running away all together every time law avoids the quake it just ends up destroying part of marineford.
> 
> ...



Actually, I would have to disagree for the most part. While Akainu is strong and can stop some of WB?s quakes, but we can all agree that even at that point he was still physically superior and Akainu alone isn?t enough to stop his blood lust full power quake should he choose to go all out and taking Akainu and the island at the same time. That said, if we didn?t have that encounter between these two and follow up with Blackbeard encounter, WB would have proceeded to sink MF and it will take at least two tiers to stop him from sinking the island.

WB has shown to be physically strongest in all range comparing to Akainu. In this scenario, should Akainu decide to fight WB at mid-range or even long range, he will get hit sooner or later if he continue to worry about saving Marineford. In order for Akainu or anyone else to win for that matter, the only way is to keep a long distance and evade all of WB?s attack and wait for an opportunity finish WB off in 1 blow once WB stamina and blood runs out completely.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 21, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> Whitebeard was already dying of old age, it doesnt matter if Akainu lands a hit on him or not.


Even after taking a quake to the skull, Akainu clawed out Whitebeard's brains with no effort. One well placed hit from an Akainu who knows that Whitebeard is coming and Whitebeard will die.


Giocatser said:


> As I said, Akainu is absolutly lethal. There would be no chance of survival for WB in that situation and, much less, in front of Sakazuki.


I agree.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> I am not black.



My bad then.



> I know that. WB was ready to go though. It's not a statemate, it's a kamikaze.



If neither combatants win, then it's a stalemate through and through.


----------



## Shanks (May 21, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> My bad then.
> 
> 
> 
> If neither combatants win, then it's a stalemate through and through.



Depends how you want to interpret it.. I view stalemate as 2 guys holding each other off without a result. In this scenario, the result will be clear so it's not a a stalemate. 



If he's in character and try to save MF while going at WB in mid range (Cant's theory), I believe he will get overpowered eventually. If the island cannot handle WB, then sure, they will both die, but Akainu will be defeated before he sinks. WB may die, but WB lose to himself (or a snking island), not to Akainu.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Depends how you want to interpret it.. I view stalemate as 2 guys holding each other off without a result. In this scenario, the result will be clear so it's not a a stalemate.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's in character and try to save MF while going at WB in mid range (Cant's theory), I believe he will get overpowered eventually. If the island cannot handle WB, then sure, they will both die, but Akainu will be defeated before he sinks. WB may die, but WB lose to himself (or a snking island), not to Akainu.



What a copout.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 5, 2016)

akainu would probably have won if WB didnt cheapshot him. imo, WB at that point would have lost to any admiral/yonko. kizaru was getting the upperhand against him earlier too.


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Jan 5, 2016)

WB would still win. He's been portrayed to win against the strongest warriors and he will keep defeating them, no matter from which angle he attacks or gets attacked.


----------

